# Unity of Command



## mrs quoad (Feb 12, 2013)

Got this yesterday, reduced to £5 on Steam. Apparently developed by two Serbian blokes in, erm, Serbia.

It's a lovely little game. On the face of it, it looks pretty simple; but a couple of youtube reviews convinced me it might have a bit more depth to it. And it does! I've had to print out the 40 page manual so's I've got a bit more of an idea what I'm doing, and I'm still struggling to crack the first level  *Tonnes* of modifiers that need to be taken into account, with a bucket of modifiers (terrain, weather, armour, support units, active units, suppressed units, entrenchedness - all over and above unit attack / defence) that can impact on the outcome of any given battle.

And some very interesting workings around territory / channels of control, too.

DEFINITELY worth a £5 punt, if anyone sees it going again (and I think there's a second non-Stalingrad mission pack around somewhere, too  ) Lovely little game!


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh! And looking at Steam, there's a free demo - should anyone be interested!


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 13, 2013)

And this is the youtube video that convinced me it was worth a punt:


----------



## captainmission (Feb 13, 2013)

I down loaded the demo after reading about this Jon Shafer's blog (lead desginer of Civ5)-  http://jonshaferondesign.com/2012/04/30/case-study-unity-of-command/#more-112

i found the demo to short to give me an idea of whether i'd enjoy- but essentially a it's a streamlined panzer general


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 13, 2013)

captainmission said:


> I down loaded the demo after reading about this Jon Shafer's blog (lead desginer of Civ5)- http://jonshaferondesign.com/2012/04/30/case-study-unity-of-command/#more-112
> 
> i found the demo to short to give me an idea of whether i'd enjoy- but essentially a it's a streamlined panzer general


He's spot-on about supply. I've just tried the Axis campaign for the first time - it's *far* easier than the opening of the Soviet campaign, and starts out with several units who're simply *begging* to be cut off from their supply.

It is properly satisfying to create a good pocket of hardarse enemy soldiers, and then - basically - wait a couple of turns until they're completely unsupplied / vulnerable.


----------

